# Super dooper alloy cleaner??



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys, right im looking for an alloy wheel cleaner that goes above anything else, i mean something that will just clean the most discusting wheels, imagine the worst wheel ever, now think of the first thing that comes into your mind that would remove all the stuff on it.

im prepared to pay whatever, aslong as its very very good.

Is there even a product out there that performs this good?

Thanks so much :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Megs Wheel Brightner is a very powerful wheel cleaner, however it should be used with caution and it's not recommend if the alloy coatings are damaged or on polished rims.

Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner is brilliant, safe on all types of wheel and completely acid free. Doesn't have as much cleaning power as WB but it's a far safer product :thumb:

If the wheels are really bad then you will probably need more than just a wheel cleaner, you may need a tar remover and clay.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to agree with the above, Bilberry when left to dwell then agitated with a brush (on bad wheels) is awesome stuff!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

try the Very Cherry from AutoBrite, there doing a great deal here tried it on some defleet cars in the week. and very impressed with it


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Still a newbie but so far I have tried AG and Megs products until yesterday when I used bilberry for the first time. With the other two products I alway need to agitate with a selcection of brushes. With the bilberry it cut through the grime and build up no probs and the wheels just needed a jet wash rinse to get them gleaming again. I would strongly reccomend Bilberry


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

For really bad wheels i use Autoglym Clean Wheels, it is very acidic so i dont leave it on for long but it does clean well. Rinse with plenty of water.

I would only use this once on very dirty wheels, normally i use Bright wheels (non acidic.)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Skuperb said:


> Still a newbie but so far I have tried AG and Megs products until yesterday when I used bilberry for the first time. With the other two products I alway need to agitate with a selcection of brushes. With the bilberry it cut through the grime and build up no probs and the wheels just needed a jet wash rinse to get them gleaming again. I would strongly reccomend Bilberry


Once wheels are relatively clean, that is all you should need to do with any product, I have had my car nearly 4yrs, cant say it has seen any wheel cleaner other than some free AG custom wheels, product technique is as important as the product itself.:thumb:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Another option would be Cartec acid free wheel cleaner, imo it is possibly even better than Bilberry and a good price also:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Autosmart Ali shine is a very strong acidic wheel cleaner. It can be diluted for almost any purpose. 

Unless you can get a sample from somewhere you can only get it from a AS rep in 5L.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> For really bad wheels i use Autoglym Clean Wheels, it is very acidic so i dont leave it on for long but it does clean well. Rinse with plenty of water.
> 
> I would only use this once on very dirty wheels, normally i use Bright wheels (non acidic.)


AG Clean Wheels isn't that bad you know. Alkali's can be just as bad as acids.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

G220 said:


> AG Clean Wheels isn't that bad you know. Alkali's can be just as bad as acids.


Glad you realise that too, someone used a high caustic alkali wheel cleaner the other day posted what it had done to their wheels, the thing is looking at the data sheet for the product was like 15% Sodium Hydroxide , thats more than truck cleaner


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

I use Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner, and find it to be superb. Although can't say wether it's any better than the others as it's all ive really used.

Awesome stuff tho.:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

vauxhall said:


> Another option would be Cartec acid free wheel cleaner, imo it is possibly even better than Bilberry and a good price also:thumb:


i use this myself and it does work wonder on even the mankiest of wheels.
i did my spare wheel the other day only a steel with 13 years of crap baked on. coated in the cartec. left for 2 mins and pwed and it has brought up the metal flecks lol


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I used to use Bilberry but after trying EPSUMA revolution i was blown away. power wash rinse, spray, leave to dwell, pw rinse. You may need a light brush for the backs or really stubborn stuff, but other than that its thumbs up! :thumb:


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, thanks alot for all the replys, seems theres alot to go on there.

Cheers guys, a 'thanks' for you all coming up.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Have to add a third vote for the Espuma, only got a small sample bottle from Tim @ Envy Valeting but it has performed better than the Bilberry I normally use on really bad dirt. Its my winter wheel wash as you really don't even need any agitation so combine it with a brush and it shifts anything.

Come Summer I'll go back to the Bilberry as you can generally wash the car more frequently and so the wheels don't get as bad. Besides still got 5 litres to get through.


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks mate, i think i'll try that stuff then, the Espuma, so wheres the best place to buy this?


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products.asp?cat=16

(That said, its not showing up on Tim's website) If you look at the following post it gives you an idea how good the stuff is

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97421

Look at post 7, PM Tim at Envy Valeting and see if he has some in stock in bigger than sample bottles if you fancy giving it a try.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I also have some Espuma wheel cleaner and it is good stuff, it does not foam up that well though the cleaning power is very impressive.

It doesen't smell that bad either for a wheel cleaner


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i get mine from espumadirect.co.uk 

Uber Cheap!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm presuming Espuma and Cartec are strong alkali? Just as capable as acid for long and short term damage??

P21S Pink and Sonax/BMW Pink seem to be the best ph balanced, IMHO, but they cost...


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Espuma is a strong alkali cleaner IIRC but diluted down at the recommended 10-1 its ok I believe.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mattyb95 said:


> Espuma is a strong alkali cleaner IIRC but diluted down at the recommended 10-1 its ok I believe.


PH are logarithmic values at base 10, so a 10:1 mix brings the pH down on value towards 7 , one of the reasons TFR will not so easily strip hard wax as the dilution is often 100:1 or greater :thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Avanti said:


> PH are logarithmic values at base 10, so a 10:1 mix brings the pH down on value towards 7 , one of the reasons TFR will not so easily strip hard wax as the dilution is often 100:1 or greater :thumb:


Well you learn something new each day!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

the cartec is strong alkali but i always dilute it 10-1 and little stronger one baked wheels


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I use Megs Wheel Brightener and find that can tackle must wheels. Then sometimes some Tar Remover and clay to finish off :thumb:


----------

